# Pack Frames & knives



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

After spending the morning on the mountain retrieving my elk I shot last night, I am interested in buying a pack-frame. My buddy today used an old scout backpack with the bags removed and it worked good. We tied two bags on it and me and my other buddy drug/carried the other two. I'd like to get some advice on what is a quality pack-frame. What are your opinions of the best ones out there and why? I would be real interested in buying one if it had bags on it that could be removed so I could use it to backpack to where I'm gonna bow hunt next year. Any advice would be appreciated.

On knives, has any one ever bought a cold steel knife? Do you think they hold an edge as long as is claimed? Are they worth the money? I want to buy a quality knife cause I have ones that won't hold an edge very long. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like my Cold Steel Master Hunter. I just wish I had the money to buy more of them.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought the Cabela's Alaskan pack frame and have never looked back. I like it it alot for back country trips. For shorter trips I use a Badlands 2200 and have been happy with that. I've packed out elk quarters with both.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cold Steel knives really do hold an edge for a long time. I hadn't heard of them and got a cold steel knife from a friend. It is by far the best knife I have ever had.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Patman said:


> After spending the morning on the mountain retrieving my elk I shot last night, I am interested in buying a pack-frame. My buddy today used an old scout backpack with the bags removed and it worked good. We tied two bags on it and me and my other buddy drug/carried the other two. I'd like to get some advice on what is a quality pack-frame. What are your opinions of the best ones out there and why? I would be real interested in buying one if it had bags on it that could be removed so I could use it to backpack to where I'm gonna bow hunt next year. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> On knives, has any one ever bought a cold steel knife? Do you think they hold an edge as long as is claimed? Are they worth the money? I want to buy a quality knife cause I have ones that won't hold an edge very long.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Love my cold steel knife. Yes, yes and yes.

For caping and quartering, Victranox (sp?) makes a hell of a knife as well. I carry both.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

as far as the packs go, i have a Bull Pack and love it. they are awesome. the bags are removeable and have several different bag types you can buy for them. ive had many long heavy hauls with shed hunting, packing out quarters, heads and capes or even just as a day pack. they are comfortable and worth the money.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Forget the cold steel knife, I did a year ago and have not missed it one bit....................

One word HAVALON!!

There is not a better knife out there IMO and I have owned a lot..........and at thirty bucks you cannot beat it. A knife can hold an edge for only so long, no matter the quality and sooner or later you will have to stop to sharpen it. With havalon you stop for two seconds, throw a new blade on and back to work you go.

http://www.havalon.com

I seriously believe this is the BEST hunting product I have came across in years, I wish I would have thought of it because it just might make regular knives a thing of the past.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, coldsteel knives are great. I highly recommend their new Tri-ad lock mechanism (if you are looking at a folder) Their fixed blades are great too.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im diggin those Havalon knives. Now if they just made a gut hook blade for it.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Im diggin those Havalon knives. Now if they just made a gut hook blade for it.


I have heard rumor that they are working on this.........That would make them even better


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for packs I love my bad land 4500. You can't take the bags all. but you can pack your elk and deer out with out making another trip in and out. You can start right there taking the meat out. Plus you can have all of your stuff right there with you.They have many pockets and have a life time warranty and they are local. Wont take months to get it back. They have frame in side the pack.They are nice and comfortable to.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

The pack I use is a Wilderness Pack Specialties and love it. The bags is removable and the pack is extremely lightweight. I know the Wilde Arrow in Centerville carries them. You should definately check them out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Surplus ALICE Pack Frame w Kidney Pads/Shoulder Straps


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought a pack at smith and edwards - an old simple metal frame with one bag. i just throw it in the truck to pack stuff if I need to. It does the job pretty well. I use a Hornhunter mainbeam for my main hunting and typically take a deer out right after I shoot it, but for bigger animals its nice to have a frame that you can beat up and not worry about it. I think the pack was like 10 bucks too.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I have an old friend out in Iowa that makes very high quality knives to your design specs. (blade composition & shape, handle material, etc)

He charges a good amount ($200+) and he has a waiting list, but EVERYBODY who has bought one has sang his praises.

http://www.gutpilestyle.com/ForumSMF/classifieds/custom-knives-by-john-andrews/


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought a old frame pack from play it again sports for $10 and just put on some nice padded straps. Bought several knives over the years and am sold on a Havalon all the way.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

As far as knives go;

Cold steel uses aus 8a stainless on their best knives and that steel is easy to sharpen but not the best edge holder. Its about on par with good old 440c in edge holding.

Many better choices in stainless blade steel.

Look at the cabelas alaskan guide series of knives in S30V stainless, s30v will hold an edge at least twice as long as 8a. Look for other buck knives in S30v like the vantage pro folder.

Look at Spyderco's line of knives in ZDP-189 stainless, about 4 times the edge holding of 8a/440c.

Spyderco's standard line of knives in VG-10 stainless are a step up from 8a/440c.

Benchmade also puts out knives in s30v and D2 and 154cm which are all better than 8a. Kershaw has knives in S30v and cpm-d2.

Even buck's standard knives in 420HC the way they heat treat have at least as good performance.

And cold steel does not put the 8a steel in every one of their knives, they have gone to cheaper stainless in many of their models.

Havalon replaceable blade knives are great for fine work (gutting,caping) but one would never take the place of a stout folder of fixed blade in my hunting pack. You would never catch me in the woods with nothing but a havalon but I would use and carry one in tandem with another knife.


----------

